# Tapping/Knocking Noise in Ceiling/Floor (could it be pipes?)



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What you are describing is a classic pipe expansion and contraction. Not likely to cause any harm---
--Just irritating. 
The fix is to open up the drywall and see what the pipe is rubbing against as it expands. Then free it up so it no longer makes noise.

I did this to myself when I plumbed in the hot water heat in my own house 23 years ago.
---Never did fix it!---Mike---


----------

